
Try before you buy? Zuckerberg has a public Twitter account? - jasonlbaptiste
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/06/try-before-you-buy-zuckerberg-has-a-public-twitter-account/
======
captainobvious
Reminds me of some thoughts I had on how Bill Gates is the richest man in the
world, and yet you or I can use an iPhone, while he, despite his wealth, is
stuck with clunky Windows Mobile.

~~~
baddox
Bill Gates doesn't even strike me as a guy who would use a mobile phone much.

~~~
captainobvious
But how about an excellent mobile browser that actually works?

~~~
jmtame
Bill Gates uses firefox when nobody is looking.

------
unalone
Reading his writing here, I have the same reaction to when I read the leaked
articles of his on Slate, which is a sort of soft surprise that he's one of
the few people online that I've read who has some sense of grammar and
sentence construction. He writes like somebody who knows how to write.

It surprised me then and surprises me now, because there's some reputation of
Zuckerberg as a sort of clueless cro-magnon whose web site is an ugly, lame
waste of time, and while I disagree with the latter very strongly, I still
like reading the posts he makes and getting the feeling that he is, in fact, a
very smart person.

(I also love the fact that he's the man whose at the age and fame level to
really be able to use Facebook and become a celebrity-hounding fameballer, but
hasn't taken advantage of his success whatsoever. The guy just has a very
honest feeling to him, and that reflects in his site. I like that.)

